# crawfish



## Predator (Jan 25, 2003)

I would like to feed my p's and other preds. crawfish. I would like to go down to the river and catch them. Should I quarantine them before feeding? medicate the crawfish tank? any info. would be a great help.


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

When I caught live trout I never quarratined them just threw them in. Crawfish might be different. I don' think there nothing harmful.


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

best solution would be to chuck these guys in a quarentine tank for a few weeks before the first feeding just to see waht happens, then after that if you collect from the same source you are more than likly to be OK


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I would suggest that you always quarentine anything you want to add to your piranha tank, especially if it is from an outside source.


----------



## piranha13 (Jan 24, 2003)

You should quarantine. If your pianhas are small and the crawfish is large enough the crawfish might reach up and make one of your piranhas a snack.


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

Hes very right ^ . My p's love crayfish but i get them from LFS for a dollar.
I want to try lobster from meijer.
MAD


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

piranha13 said:


> You should quarantine. If your pianhas are small and the crawfish is large enough the crawfish might reach up and make one of your piranhas a snack.


 a snack ... hehe good point though.


----------

